# Moralische Bedenken?



## ninja1 (24. Juli 2001)

Hi,Ich angele sehr gerne,aber oft tut es mir leid das Fische sterben und leiden müssen.Hattet ihr moralische Bedenken,als ihr mit dem angeln angefangen habt?


----------



## Istvan (24. Juli 2001)

Moin Ninja!Moralische Bedenken?
Sicherlich, wenn ich an folgendes denke:Fische, die auf ihren Wanderungen in Turbinen geraten und qualvoll verenden.Fische und Meeressäuger, die in kilometerlangen Schleppnetzen qualvoll verenden.Fische, die durch Umwelt-Freveleien (Bsp. Tisza) qualvoll verenden.Fische, die auf Messen und Ausstellungen in 400 l-Aquarien gepfercht zur Schau gestellt werden (Karpfen über 20 Pfd, ebenso Hechte, Welse).Wenn man die Liste auch auf andere Tiere anwenden würde (z. Bsp. Haltung von Zirkus-Tieren), kämen wir aus dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 nicht mehr heraus.Wenn dir deine geangelten Fische leid tun, setze sie doch bitte einfach schonend zurück.
Das wird dir keiner übelnehmen, zumal bei den C & R- Verfechtern schon lange praktiziert.
Ansonsten spricht nichts gegen ein waidgerechtes Versorgen des Fanges, leiden tut der Fisch dabei nicht.

------------------
Sind wir nicht alle ein bißchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










?
Mfg Istvan


----------



## Kalle25 (24. Juli 2001)

Moralische bedenken hatte ich keine, als ich selbst anfing zu angeln. Das kommt wohl daher, daß mein Vater mich sehr oft zum Wasser mitgenommen hat. Allerdings nicht nur zum Angeln, sondern auch zum Arbeitsdienst in seinem Verein. Wo es mir jedoch immer sauer aufstösst, ist in einer Niederlassung einer großen amerikanischen Supermarktkette. Die haben dort in der Fischabteilung 3 Becken mit folgenden geschätzten Ausmaßen: 1,2m x 65cm x 40cm. Was da jedich an Lebendfisch reingepfercht wird, spotte aller Beschreibung: in den einem Becken habe ich einmal ungefähr 45 ca.3pfündige Karpfen gezählt. dazwischen noch einige Schleien und der Boden war mit Aalen bedeckt. Die anderen Becken waren nicht besser: Forellen, Störe Welse,Hechte, Zander kunterbunt durcheinander. Was für Verletzungen diese Fische hatten, brauche ich wohl keinem en detail zu erzählen.Die Marktleitung hat das übrigens in keinster Weise interessiert und auch in der Stadtverwaltung niemanden.Wenn ich so etwas sehe, da geht mir das Messer im Hosensack auf. Von dort könnte ich keinen Fisch mehr mit ruhigem Gewissen essen.

------------------
Viele Grüße
Kalle
Mitglied der Interessengemeinschaft Angeln
Auf das uns kein Pilker auf den Kopf fallen möge#Kalle


----------



## JohannesG (24. Juli 2001)

@Kalle:
Aquarium statt Setzkescher - so werd ich&acute;s demnächst machen. Und, wenn mir einer was will, sag ich, daß ich die Fische verkaufe. Dann gelten doch keine Tierschutzgesetze mehr ... oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden ???Gruß, Johannes


----------



## Tiffy (24. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ninja1,moralische Bedenken kann man, muss man aber nicht haben. Durch ein waidgerechtes Angeln kann man diese aber ganz schnell ausräumen.Das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen ist bis heute nicht bewiesen. Man geht davon aus das die Fische im Maulbereich keinen oder nur sehr geringen Schmerz empfinden können. Beim aufmerksamen waidgerechten Angeln mit der zum Fisch passenden Hakengröße kannst du ein Schlucken des Hakens durch den Fisch weitestgehend verhindern. Du musst nur früh genug Anschlagen. Bei mir lautet das Motto : Lieber mal einen Fisch durch zu frühes Anschlagen verlieren, als einen Fisch an Land ziehen der den Haken geschluckt hat.Was dann noch bleibt ist der Drill des Fisches. Dabei ist aber nicht der Schmerz das Ausschlaggebende sondern der Stress der beim Fisch durch das Drillen ausgelöst wird. Mit einer vernünftig eingestellten Bremse und eine zum Fisch passende Schurstärke kann und sollte man die Drillzeit möglichst kurz halten. Der Stress des Fisches liegt dabei nich höher als in natürlichen Situationen unter Wasser, wenn er zum Beispiel von einem Raubfisch gejagt wird, oder als Raubfisch selbst jagt.Bei der Landung das Fisches solltest du, wenn du den Fisch wieder schwimmen lassen möchtest, den Fisch gar nicht erst an Land holen. Wenn du den Fisch im Wasser abhakst, verhinderst du eine Verletzung der empfindlichen Schleimhaut. Bei größeren Fischen die du fotografieren möchtest die Hände vorher befeuchten und nach Möglichkeit eine Abhakmatte verwenden. Kurz ein Foto gemacht und schnell wieder schwimmen lassen. Falls du deinen Fisch essen möchtest dann schlage Ihn zuerst ab, töte ihn und erst dann erfolgt das Abhaken.Wenn du den Fisch mit dem nötigen Respekt vor der Kreatur behandelst, dann brauchst du keine moralische Bedenken beim Angeln haben. 

------------------
Gruß
Tiffy
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## TommyD (24. Juli 2001)

HiIch schließe mich Tiffy anwenn der drill kurz gehalten wird erholen die fische sich sehr schnell wieder.
Es kahm bei mir sogar schon öfters for das der gleiche fisch im abstand von 5 min 2mal gebissen hat.
Ich habe sogar schon fische gefangen die noch haken von anderen anglern im maul hatten und dann abrissen wenn du schnur mit genügent tragkraft hast kannt du auch fische vor abrissen bewahren aber bedenke du kannst mit einer 3 Pfund schnur einen 6Pfund fisch fangen wenn die bremse richtig eingestellt ist.Gruß:_____TommyD


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2001)

Moin,ich denke, da ist nicht mehr viel hinzuzufügen! Moralische Bedenken habe ich nicht, denn so wie ich mit Fisch & Co. umgehe, kann ich das mit meinem Gewissen verantworten: so schonend wie eben möglich, egal och der Fisch abgeschlagen oder zurückgesetzt wird! Das bezieht sich auf Montage, Drill und Landung und wenn JEDER Angler sich halbwegs vernünftig am Wasser verhalten würde, hätten die militanten Grünlinge null Chance! Aber leider gibts immer schwarze Schafe, die da aus der Menge hervorstechen (bzw. hervorgestochen werden...).


------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2001)

Haben etwa Vegetarier moralische BEdenken, wenn sie massenweise pflanzliches Leben töten?
Oder ist das ein Unterschied zu tiereschem Leben?
Oder sind Vegetarier deswegen besser, weil sie nur Pflanzen meucheln?
Die Menschen sind nun mal keine Plfanzen, die sich vom Licht (Photosynthese) ernähren können, sondern wir müssen auf jeden Fall Leben, in welcher Form auch immer, töten, um selbst zu überleben.
Und um aufs Angeln zurück zu kommen:
Im Tierschutzgesetz steht was von sinnvoller Verwertung, sprich essen der gefangenen Fische - damit ist die moralische Legimitation für denjenigen schon gegeben, der seine gefangenen Fische ißt.
Undwenn man untermaßige zurücksetzen muß, kann es auch nicht verwerflich sein, wenn man nicht alle maßigen Fische abschlägt (oder leiden die maßigen weniger) sondern zurücksetzt - immer im vernünftigen Rahmen.
Letztlich hängen die moralischen Bedenken immer am Einzelnen, wie nämlich der Einzelne mit der Natur und deren Kreraturen (nicht  nur Fisch/Tiere, sondern auch Pflanzen und Landschaft/Gewässer) umgeht.
Solange Du das für Dich selbst verantworten kannst, indem Du einen entsprechend angemessenen Umgang mit der Natur hast, solange brauchst Du auch keine moralischen Bedenken zu haben - obwohl Dich das ehrt.
MfG


----------



## Hummer (24. Juli 2001)

Es kann nie schaden, sein eigenes Handeln zu überdenken.Ich hatte auch schon solche Bedenken (insbesondere zu Saisonbeginn stellte ich mir die Frage: Warum machst Du das eigentlich?).Diese Bedenken legten sich aber ganz schnell wieder, da ich zu den gleichen Schlüssen wie Thomas gekommen bin. Ich gehe sogar soweit zu behaupten, daß ich als Angler Teil der Natur bin, als Wanderer, Kanut, Vogelbeobachter nur Gast.Ich bemühe mich immer waidgerecht zu handeln und kann daher guten Gewissens meiner Leidenschaft frönen, Fische zu überlisten und die Natur zu erleben und zu verstehen.Früher habe ich übrigens leidenschaftlich Billard gespielt. Bis ich mir am grünen Tisch obengenannte Sinnfrage stellte. In diesem Falle konnte ich sie nicht beantworten. Hab´s aufgegeben.Petri!Hummer


----------



## Tiffy (24. Juli 2001)

quote:Originaltext von Hummer:
 Früher habe ich übrigens leidenschaftlich Billard gespielt. Bis ich mir am grünen Tisch obengenannte Sinnfrage stellte. In diesem Falle konnte ich sie nicht beantworten. Hab´s aufgegeben.Petri!HummerHallo Hummer,da muss ich aber jetzt mal nachfragen.Meinst du das Billiard spielen unmoralisch ist ?? 
Oder meintest du die Frage warum du das machst ??

------------------
Gruß
Tiffy
Mitglied und Moderator der
Interessengemeinschaft Angeln


----------



## Hummer (24. Juli 2001)

Ich meinte natürlich die Frage: "Warum mache ich das?"Die Frage, ob Billard unmoralisch ist, könnten wir vielleicht an die Freunde vom Ferkelboard weiterreichen, die können bestimmt etwas damit anfangen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Petri!Hummer


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2001)

Billiard????? Ferkelboard????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Hmm.... Soll ich... Ach egal: ist der Ruf erst ruiniert... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Du meinst doch wohl nicht Taschenbilliard? Najaaaaa... Einige könnten sicher darüber streiten ob das unmoralisch ist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Für mich steht fest: Angeln richtig betrieben ist keinesfalls unmoralisch.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## CarphunterLuenen (26. Juli 2001)

Hallo Ninja,wenn Du mit dem gefangenen Fischen Weidgerecht vorgehst, egal ob Du ihn tötest oder zurücksetzt, brauchst Du keine Moralischen Bedenken haben. 
Beachte bitte nur, das Du Grundsätzlich jeden Fisch, nur mit nassen Händen anpackst, egal od Du ihn zurücksetzt oder tötest. Das Du jeden Fisch, den Du mitnehmen möchtest erst richtig betäubst. Bei Fischen, die Du zurücksetzen möchtest, nie die Schleimhaut beschädigst und den Haken immer vorsichtig löst.

------------------
Tight Line
wünscht
Holger von  
      www.carp-fishing.de      und Moderator von   www.angeln.de


----------



## marca (26. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leute,
sehr schöne Beiträge zu einem doch sehr speziellem Thema.
Wollte ich nur mal sagen.
MfG
marca


----------



## fischkopf (9. April 2004)

*AW: Moralische Bedenken?*

Solange der Fisch sinnvoll verwertet wird nicht!


----------



## noroc (9. April 2004)

*AW: Moralische Bedenken?*

nabend,

ich habe erst seit kurzem meinen Schein, und als ich da stand und den Wurm mittels einer K-Nadel der Länge nach auf's Vorfach zog hatte ich moralische Bedenken, damit meine ich *nicht* das ich kurz darüber nachdachte sondern ein paar Tage lang...

Beim Fisch an sich hätte ich glaube ich weniger bedenken, da es doch in einem relativ unempfindlichen bereich meist hackt, und durch den Fachgerechten Umgang alles sehr schnell geht....

Ich finde das ein Angler in der Regel keine moralische Bedenken hat, sonst wär er ja kein Angler.

Und es geht hier ja um die Frage nach moralischem Bedenken und nicht um die Frage der Bewertung des Lebens im allgemeinen, bzw. Hirachie der Lebewesen, deren Empfindsamkeit, oder was wir uns einbilden einfach so Tiere umzunieten, in Aquarien zu halten oder was weis ich....
Auch nicht um die Notwendigkeit dies zu tun um überleben zu können... sondern nur um die moralischen Bedenken welche ausschließlich von der Person kommen....

Und wer das nicht packt kann nur damit aufhören und vergetarier oder veganer werden.....


----------



## arno (10. April 2004)

*AW: Moralische Bedenken?*

Moin!
Ich finde es gut, wenn man darüber nachdenkt ein Tier zu töten!
Oder auch nicht zu töten!
Ich glaube , das ich dadurch ein besseres Verstäntnis zum töten von Tieren gefunden habe!
Wenn Ihr in den Supermarkt geht und ein Schnitzel kauft,  denkt Ihr auch darüber nach , ob das Tier gelitten hat?
Irgendwie halte ich es wie die Indianer:
Ich danke dem Tier das es mich ernährt!
Hört sich ein bischen blöd an, aber was solls!


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. April 2004)

*AW: Moralische Bedenken?*

Dadurch, dass ich Angler bin, helfe ich auch oft Tieren und verkürze deren Leiden: Ich war vor zwei Jahren einst an einem heißen Sommertag zum Spinnfischen an der Saar und ich erblickte eine HALBE brasse an der Oberfläche, die vermutlich in eine Schiffsschraube geraten ist. ich hakte sie mit dem Spinner an der flosse und führte sie vorsichtig zum Ufer. Dann erblickte ich, das ALLE lebenswichtigen Organe noch intakt waren, selbst die Schwimmblase war noch heil ( deshalb schwamm sie ja auch noch), nur der teil hinter der Rückenflosse, also praktisch fehlte ihr unr ein Teil des Darms, war abgetrennt. ich tötete sie dann schnell und gab den Kadaver dem Fluss zurück...
Wäre ich an dem Tag nicht am Wasser gewesen, hätte der Fisch sehr wahrscheinlich noch sehr lange leiden müssen und wäre langsam und qualvoll verblutet.


----------



## janxgeist (23. April 2004)

*AW: Moralische Bedenken?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ich finde es gut, wenn man darüber nachdenkt ein Tier zu töten!
> Oder auch nicht zu töten!
> Ich glaube , das ich dadurch ein besseres Verstäntnis zum töten von Tieren gefunden habe!
> ...


 Hallo zusammen,
 Ich finde das hört sich überhaupt nicht blöd an - es ist im Gegenteil eine der besten Einstellungen die man zu dem Thema haben kann. 
 Ich habe neulich mal eine Diskussion im Internet verfolgt bei der sich ein Angler den Argumentationsschwall eines Veganers gestellt hat. Veganer/Vegetarier argumentieren ja oft damit, daß sie kein unnötiges Leid erzeugen wollen und deshalb keine Tiere töten wollen. Wie fadenscheinig diese Argumentation ist wird einem spätestens dann klar, wenn man sich überlegt wieviele Regenwürmer und sonstige Tierchen beim Pflügen eines Getreidefeldes brutal zerschnitten oder zerquetscht werden. Soviele Würmer kann ein Angler im Leben nicht an einen Haken hängen.

 Die weiteren Diskussionen darüber ob der Mensch nun ein Raubtiergebiss hat oder nicht und daran dann festzumachen ob man Tiere  als Nahrung töten darf war eigentlich vollends grotesk.

 Ein Mensch kann nicht leben ohne Tiere zu töten - so ist das nun mal. 

 Die totale Entfremdung zu diesem Sachverhalt der unter anderem auch zu solchen Gewissensbissen führt hängt eng damit zusammen, daß kaum jemand in der Westlichen Welt den direkten zusammenhang zwischen Töten und Essen noch erleben kann. Eigentlich nur eine weitere Entfremdung von der Natur.

 In diesem Sinne hilft das Angeln auch sich an dieses Gesetz der Natur zu erinnern. 

 Für den der es mit Humor zu nehmen weiss sei an die Stelle in Douglas Adams "per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" erinnert in der Arthur Dent die Seele trifft die in allen Geschöpfen die er getötet hat wiedergeboren wurde.

 soweit meine Meinung dazu.

 mfG


----------



## jan1979 (30. April 2004)

*AW: Moralische Bedenken?*

Hallo Leute,

da ich schon in jungen Jahren mit dem (Schwarz)Angeln angefangen habe, wo ich mir zugegebenermaßen noch nicht die Gedanken beim Angeln selbst und beim anschließenden Töten gemacht habe, fällt mir das Töten von Fischen nicht mehr schwer.

Allerdings finde ich es absolut daneben, den gefangenen Fisch nicht sofort zu erlösen, sondern einfach nur in die Ecke zu schmeißen und gar an Land ersticken zu lassen. Ich schlage meine Fänge immer sofort nach dem Abhaken (manchmal auch davor) tot.

Generell finde ich das ok, zumal ich auch nur die Fische töte, die ich verwerten, sprich: essen, möchte, und ob nun ich die Fische selbst oder ein anderer sie tötet, das ist ja nun egal.

Greetz
Jan


----------

